# Show off your system BluRay titles



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

What are your recommendations for 3 to 5 must have BluRay titles that really show off your home theater setup?


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Reign of Fire
Fifth Element (the newer release)


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Anything Pixar.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I just use a Blu Ray Demo Disc.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's all on the hard drives.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

If you have a big a$$ subwoofer I recommend the opening scenes of "Saving Private Ryan" and "Master and Commander", played back at full reference level. Remember, you were warned.

Keith


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

PokerJoker said:


> If you have a big a$$ subwoofer I recommend the opening scenes of "Saving Private Ryan" and "Master and Commander", played back at full reference level. Remember, you were warned.
> 
> Keith


+1


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

PokerJoker said:


> If you have a big a$$ subwoofer I recommend the opening scenes of "Saving Private Ryan" and "Master and Commander", played back at full reference level. Remember, you were warned.
> 
> Keith


1. The size of the subwoofer doesn't really matter. It's the relationship between the amount of air that gets pushed and the size of the room.
2. There's no such thing as "full reference level", it's just "reference level".
3. I think it's safe to say that everyone here has seen those movies, so no need to warn them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Anything Pixar.


Agree.

These are frequently mentioned as the best reference material for demonstrating the visual and audio aspects of any Home Theater.

Despicable Me comes out 12/14...and will be my newest addition here.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Agree.


I'm a big Pixar fan, but this past weekend I watched How To Train Your Dragon, and was blown away.

PQ was equal to or better than anything Pixar has put out and the SQ was amazing. The climactic scene with the big Dragon near the end was unbelievable and is my new reference seen for picture and audio.

The best movie I've seen in quite awhile.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

How about the opening credits from Mask of Zorro where he walks out into a dark room and swooshes the "Z"? And the explosion at the mine during the movie's climax?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Joe Bonamassa concert BD disc
Jeff Beck BD disc

They will blow you away!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Return to Forever BD is absolutely mind blowing using the DTS-HD Master Audio Track.

Iron Man 1 & 2, Hulk (latest incantation) I Robot DTS-HD Master soundtrack is amazing!

Avatar is great eye and ear candy

Anything with good heads up audio works for me.

Don "24 FPS is great on a Sony ES player too" Bolton


wilbur_the_goose said:


> Joe Bonamassa concert BD disc
> Jeff Beck BD disc
> 
> They will blow you away!


----------

